# Tuesday could be my last day.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

So the last job I had didn’t work out and the description wasn’t at all what the job positing said it would be. Decided to quit and go back to Lyft part time.

However a position has opened up for my dream job about twenty minutes from me even with traffic.

M-F above minimum wage with full benefits and weekends off.

Passed the phone screening and within thirty minutes got a call requesting an interview for early next week.

I know there’s a lot of interest in the position for the job because I heard about it on the local community FB page.

The one thing I do have against me is two NOT at fault accidents. Just bad luck in 2016 with idiots on the road but I can provide the insurance proof for not being at fault.

The position is transporting vehicles so not sure they’re going to want someone who has two accidents even if they aren’t at fault 

My plan would be to stick with the company through retirement if hired.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Good luck. If it doesn’t pan out stick with it—looking for a real job!


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Transporting vehicles for minimum wage is your dream job? What kind of advancement is there in that industry ?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

MarcG said:


> Transporting vehicles for minimum wage is your dream job? What kind of advancement is there in that industry ?


Did you not see the above before the minimum wage part? Guess I should have made it clearer but some people need to read twice!

To clarify: It's ABOVE minimum wage.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Makes more sense when the pay is above minimum wage. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

MarcG said:


> Makes more sense when the pay is above minimum wage. Best wishes to you.


Thanks. Like I said it's partly my fault for the way I worded it.

I'm done with Lyft I think. This ratings game for rounding it is complex and I felt like I was doing so well. Plus all the glitches in the app make it so frustrating.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Pizza delivery


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Pizza delivery
> 
> View attachment 204262


Lol! Been there and done that. I'm going to be transporting cars (not big rig driving) but for a car rental company if I get the job.


----------

